# Leveling bases- which one to choose?



## sagittariansrock (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi all
I have decided to pick up a leveling base for my Gitzo, and I was trying to decide among the following bases on others experience, since there is no way for me to try them out (our local store doesn't carry any of these):

1. RRS TA-2-LB: I believe it is compatible with the Series 2 Mountaineers and the advantage is that I can connect this directly to my center column, so it doesn't have an additional part. Anyone used this one directly on a Gitzo, especially with the ground level set (no center column)?

2. FLM LB-15: This is an unknown brand so far to me. But it is German-made, and that means a lot!  And it is cheaper and low-profile. Anyone used this one? 

3. Sunwayfoto DYH-66i: Cheaper and some good reviews of the newer version leveling base. However, since I shall have this on all the time, ergonomics is really important to me, and I am not sure about this one. This is a distant third choice for me. I also heard something about tripod studs longer than 6mm being an issue, is that true?

I shall appreciate any input on the ones above or any I haven't mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## Canon1 (Jan 27, 2014)

http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/it.A/id.7813/.f

I like this one. Very easy to use. Very quick to find level. Compatible with my Gitzo Systematic Tripod.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 27, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/it.A/id.7813/.f
> 
> I like this one. Very easy to use. Very quick to find level. Compatible with my Gitzo Systematic Tripod.



Alas, it won't work with mine (it is a Mountaineer, and doesn't have the central gap that the one above fits into).
Thanks, though!


----------



## Canon1 (Jan 27, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Canon1 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/it.A/id.7813/.f
> ...



Ah... bummer. I am a fan of RRS, although I have heard good things about Gitzo's leveling base....


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 27, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Canon1 said:
> ...



Neither does the Gitzo one work with the Mountaineer tripods, AFAIK


----------



## Vern (Jan 27, 2014)

I originally bought the Gitzo leveling base for my Gitzo tripod. Incredibly enough, the bubble level on the base was actually wrong - the one thing you should get right! I then got the RRS base and it has been great for panos etc....


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 27, 2014)

Vern said:


> I originally bought the Gitzo leveling base for my Gitzo tripod. Incredibly enough, the bubble level on the base was actually wrong - the one thing you should get right! I then got the RRS base and it has been great for panos etc....



So I am guessing yours is also a Systematic or Leveling tripod?


----------



## jasonsim (Jan 27, 2014)

Go with the RRS universal leveling base with quick release clamp ( TA-U-LC ). That way you can use it on you mountaineer or another tripod, if you decide to switch to a systematic or other type. 

http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/it.A/id.7819/.f

Note that this one is rated for more weight than the other RRS leveling bases. Makes a difference when using a full gimbal and a 600 or 800mm lens.

-Jason S.


----------



## quod (Jan 27, 2014)

I have an Acratech leveling base that I use with the Gitzo 2542T. It works fine with my ball head and my gimbal, which I use with my 500mm. It's easy to level. The bubble is big and clear. It's solid and only weighs 1/2 lb. Acratech makes several models:

http://www.acratech.net/leveling-products/

My only complaint this that there is no resistance on the movement of the leveling base, meaning that when you loosen the knob, the leveling base will just flop to the side. Hence, if your camera and lens are mounted on your head, which is sitting on the leveling base, you need to hold the lens steady when adjusting the leveling base.


----------



## eli452 (Jan 27, 2014)

jasonsim said:


> Go with the RRS universal leveling base with quick release clamp ( TA-U-LC ). That way you can use it on you mountaineer or another tripod, if you decide to switch to a systematic or other type.
> 
> http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/it.A/id.7819/.f
> 
> ...



Or use the TA-U-LB (no clamp) if you do not switch heads. A fine product I use on my Gitzo GT3541L Series 3 tripod with Markins ball head.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 27, 2014)

eli452 said:


> jasonsim said:
> 
> 
> > Go with the RRS universal leveling base with quick release clamp ( TA-U-LC ). That way you can use it on you mountaineer or another tripod, if you decide to switch to a systematic or other type.
> ...



I might get the TA-U-LB (I don't use long lenses or Gimbal heads, but I do have a Manfrotto I wouldn't mind using as an alternative) but I am concerned about the raised center of gravity given this one is >1" taller than the other ones.


----------



## Vern (Jan 27, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > I originally bought the Gitzo leveling base for my Gitzo tripod. Incredibly enough, the bubble level on the base was actually wrong - the one thing you should get right! I then got the RRS base and it has been great for panos etc....
> ...



Yes, GT3530LS - sorry to not be more specific first time. I use it with the RRS TA-3-LC-HK: Series 3 Leveling Base with Clamp and Hook. I sometimes use the hook to hang another heavy lens if I'm planning on standing in the same spot for a while. I'm happy w the Gitzo tripod, but have been so pleased w RRS stuff that my next one (if I ever need one) will be RRS.


----------



## jasonsim (Jan 29, 2014)

Center of gravity? Are you going to be putting wheels on your tripod? 

Really though, I would not be concerned with that. I use the RRS universal leveling base with clamp and a Wimberley full gimbal on top and a 600mm with 1dx and it is super solid. My legs are Gitzo GT4542LS systematic 4 series tripod. Vibrations are really controlled with this setup.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 29, 2014)

Unless you are doing video I really believe the leveling plate has had its day. There are at least three manufacturers now with high quality photo orientated heads that do a better job than a leveling plate.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 29, 2014)

jasonsim said:


> Center of gravity? Are you going to be putting wheels on your tripod?
> Really though, I would not be concerned with that. I use the RRS universal leveling base with clamp and a Wimberley full gimbal on top and a 600mm with 1dx and it is super solid. My legs are Gitzo GT4542LS systematic 4 series tripod. Vibrations are really controlled with this setup.



I think the 4 series is so sturdy that it wouldn't be an issue, but with my Z1 (1.5lbs) the tripod feels very top-heavy, and I would have preferred less of it stick out above the legs. Although proportionately my payload is nothing compared to a gimbal head with the 600mm!




privatebydesign said:


> Unless you are doing video I really believe the leveling plate has had its day. There are at least three manufacturers now with high quality photo orientated heads that do a better job than a leveling plate.



Can you please explain further? I was trying to figure out whether a double panning head will be better than a leveling base, and with my very little experience concluded that the former will only allow panning in a horizontal plane while the latter will allow a tilt while panning (I don't own a full panorama setup with horizontal and vertical rails). 
What would be the advantages of getting a panning head instead and which do you recommend? I have a fairly new single-pan Z1 that I really like. 
Thanks!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 29, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you are doing video I really believe the leveling plate has had its day. There are at least three manufacturers now with high quality photo orientated heads that do a better job than a leveling plate.
> ...



Well for photography I find the main use for leveling is horizontal panning/stitching, or zero panning, that is a single but level and square shot (obviously video is a different game all together). To that end my main head is an Acratech GP, you can mount it upside down and use the ball to level (and doing this gives a vastly greater range than any leveling base) and the panning motion still works but is perfectly horizontal.

What makes the GP Ballhead better?

Whilst Acratech were the first people I know that made a head that did this subsequently Arca Swiss have brought out the P0 and Novoflex have added the functionality to their ballheads.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 29, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Well for photography I find the main use for leveling is horizontal panning/stitching



My main use for a leveling base is for level panning, not for stitching but for tracking moving subjects with a 600mm lens mounted via a gimbal head. Would you say the invertible heads you mention 'do a better job' in that application?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 29, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Well for photography I find the main use for leveling is horizontal panning/stitching
> ...



It would add a bit of height and hence leverage, so no it would not be better than a custom leveling base for that application. I'll stick my gimbal on top of the Acratech tomorrow and post a picture, should be good for a laugh.


----------



## Sashi (Jan 29, 2014)

Been happy with Acratech levelling base for awhile now. Portable and has been sturdy even with a heavy manfrotto pano head plus gear mounted on top.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 30, 2014)

Hmm... the Acratech and P0 heads are nice, but they still restrict you to horizontal panning.
If you tilt the ball, the axis of panning will no longer be level, and you will draw and arc that crosses the horizon at the two ends.
Of course, this doesn't matter if someone has a full pano setup with horizontal and vertical rails.
So, no one here has used FLM heads or leveling bases? I suppose RRS is the way to go then.


----------

